# For all you Xtrema2 lovers



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Xtrema2-Shotgun


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Great now i have to go get a new shotgun Thanks.

No really thanks


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thats awsome! I still dont know if it does good in the field though.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats sweet :beer:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Whoa....Wow


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Tom Knapp has been doing that for years with an SBE. Impressive non the less. :beer:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive seen tom knap shoot twice and Ive never seen him do some of the shots that guy did! tom is amazing but unfornatly he is getting old.

p.s. I didnt need to see that video to know that my Xtrema 2 was capable of that!
I tought that guy everything he knows! hahaha jk


----------

